# pictures of new baby ELLIE



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

here are your pictures


----------



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

meet dogzilla!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, Ellie is just adorable!! And I love the way her new little toes look in the second picture. Just a baby!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Awwwww.....puppy!! ;D Thanks NVM she is gorgeous and was worth the wait!! Thanks for sharing and make sure you keep us updated as she grows and destroys your stuff!!!


----------



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

I love her but today i was gonna give her some of the hubbys ritalin :-X... she went helter skelter on the vaccum, ate my work schedul, managed to drag a basket acrossed the room like a chew toy, got lost in my cupboard, but somehow thru all this she never once had an accident in the house. :-* she is a keeper


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

At the risk of repeating myself, NVM, I'd like to share with you some advice from the Michigan Humane Society for owners of new puppies: Keep a close eye on your new puppy, and when you can't, just put her in a safe place (crate) for a little while. IF your puppy gets into something of yours and destroys it, just get a newspaper, roll it up, and smack yourself over the head with it. You weren't watching her closely enough! ;D


----------



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

She is adorable! <3 Welcome to the madness known as the Vizsla lifestyle.  Our little red-headed terrors do know how to keep us busy!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

you just need to pay closer attention i think. Laszlo (14 weeks) hasn't chewed up one thing he's not to have. **(knocks on wood...TWICE!!!)** i keep a close eye on him and he's not in the bedrooms or kitchen at all unsupervised. We can eat on the couch and he will just lay there on his perch and stare but not beg or attack. I may have lucked out with my V. I am waiting for the day that he might turn into "that" dog.......i'm ready for it.... :-[


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats - she is a cutie!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

love it whilst you can, they seem to grow up over night.... :'(

you'll be having plenty of fun but take loads of pics....as stated they are only that cute and little once...for a short period of time.

on a side note 4.2.2012 and he's free to roam!!! i can't wait to take him to a dog park with some soon to be new friends.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So sweet - butter wouldn't melt, she is Gorgeous - sounds like she has you trained.

Enjoy this wonderful time.. I hate to speak too soon but our 14 week old pup is in his dog house tonight for the first time. He just pulled the husband's laptop off a table ( he - the husband is not a happy bunny, but he shouldn't have left it available, should he?). But he has only chewed his (the puppy) toys to date.


----------

